# Left handed 7 string



## SJH (Mar 13, 2007)

So im in search of a left handed 7 string. i know there arent many but if any of you know of any sights that have em or any particular models let me know. Im going for the $500 price range. THANKS


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

I suggest the new SChecter C-7 FR if you want a trem. If not, i'd look into a carvin. Only a used one would be around 500 though, where as the price of a Schecter c7 is $499 I believe.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

The lefty has spoken.


----------



## SJH (Mar 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> I suggest the new SChecter C-7 FR if you want a trem. If not, i'd look into a carvin. Only a used one would be around 500 though, where as the price of a Schecter c7 is $499 I believe.



COol thanks man...you know where i can find it?


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/lefty/schecter/c-7fr.htm

However, any Schecter dealer should be able to order them. But since they're new, not many people have them in stock as of yet.

Also dont go by the $719 on the page. Email them for a quote.


----------



## Drew (Mar 13, 2007)

www.drumcityguitarland.com is a good source, too.


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, they'd order one for you, and probably give you a pretty damn good price (and setup) but they don't have any in stock.

They also have a few non trem 7 string schecters....But who wants that?


----------



## SJH (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG!!!! That thing is a beauty!!!.. THanks a lot dude


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## SJH (Mar 13, 2007)

do you know if the stock pickups are any good?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think anyone here actually has one yet. I haven't seen any comments on the pickups...


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

No idea on the pickups unfortuanately. Im guessing they are not excellent, but are decent enough. But if/when I pick one up, i'll be swapping them out.


----------



## SJH (Mar 14, 2007)

Scott said:


> No idea on the pickups unfortuanately. Im guessing they are not excellent, but are decent enough. But if/when I pick one up, i'll be swapping them out.



AAh i figured. What would you recomend as a good bridge pickup?. I love the EMG 85 sound but, i dont think they make a 7 string version as a direct replacement.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

SJH said:


> AAh i figured. What would you recomend as a good bridge pickup?. I love the EMG 85 sound but, i dont think they make a 7 string version as a direct replacement.



No, but the 707 is similar - it's like an 85 with a little more bite, but not as aggressive as an 81.


----------



## SJH (Mar 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> No, but the 707 is similar - it's like an 85 with a little more bite, but not as aggressive as an 81.



Yeah but it wouldnd fit. i'd have cut it all up to make it fit and i dont really want to do that


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

Actually, I think the new Duncan actives are the same size as the EMG 7 string PUs...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think you're right about that Mike, I remember seeing something saying they'd done that to try and get some sales from the guys with EMG's who fancied something different.

If you buy that guitar you can measure the size of the pickups. The dimensions of EMG 7 string pickups are on their website.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

Just from looking at it, they *look* like they're the same size...


----------



## SJH (Mar 15, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Just from looking at it, they *look* like they're the same size...



Ill just have to see whats up when i buy one then


----------

